# New Gaggia Cubika - Faulty?



## karucifer

Hi All,

After putting my moka in the dishwasher before Christmas (a mistake you only make once







) I picked up a Cubika in the sales, I've a couple of queries though as I'm not sure if my new machine is quite right.

1) When the portafilter isn't connected to the unit (but it's on) should it drip? It seems to drip slowly (but consistently) for as long as I leave the portafilter off.

2) When I'm attaching the portafilter and tightening it, should I hear anything? There's usually a gentle hiss of something escaping.

We've had the machine less than a week, keen to make sure it's ok while I still have recourse to the store!

Thanks in advance for any responses


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

1. No it shouldn't drip when the portafilter is not in the group. There should be no drips at all from the machine when a brew or steam button is not pressed

2. No* you shouldn't hear any noise when inserting the portafilter

*However, if you have a pressurised basket you might - but a standard basket should be provided

Was the machine an ex-demo?


----------



## karucifer

No it was a new unit, box still sealed with Gaggia tape.

Not sure I know what a pressurised basket is, or how I'd check?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

hi, due the design of the outlet valve ( no solenoid valve ) the cubika is prone to dripping if the spring inside the valve is old or worn. also if the thermostats are faulty the extra pressure is likely to cause dripping. also when in steam mode you will certainly expect drips. hope this helps

mark


----------



## karucifer

Ok, so as a new unit this isn't expected at all.

I'll contact them tomorrow


----------



## karucifer

So three weeks of waiting and HoF still don't have a replacement unit for me, which leaves me back at square one.

They've offered to apply the same saving to another new machine of my choice, any thoughts/recommendations on any of these?

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Coffee+Makers/9975,default,sc.html?prefn1=brand&prefv1=Gaggia&sz=20&fix&spcl

Alternatively, what's the cheapest I can pick up a new classic for?


----------



## Glenn

Just under £220 at Dixons

http://www.dixons.co.uk/gbuk/gaggia-classic-ri8161-espresso-machine-04877680-pdt.html?srcid=867&xtor=AL-78&istCompanyId=4be69b13-f6de-4a80-8d9b-22e0185f57a7&istItemId=mrilxaw&istBid=t

Ask HoF for a refund...


----------



## vintagecigarman

Glenn, that's a really good price on the Classic! I've a friend been making noises about buying a coffee machine, and I've pointed him in that direction. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I've been looking at used cubikas on eBay, are they generally reliable? Or would a classic be better suited to the needs of a beginner?

Sorry to hijack the post, it just seems to fit tagged to this one


----------



## DonRJ

The cubika is a decent starter machine but the classic is overall the better choice due to having the three way solenoid which relieves the brew pressure automatically, exhausting the residual fluid at the top of the coffee puck into the drip tray leaving you with a dry puck to knock out and less mess. It also has a solid if retro build quality and part availability.

I was having a surf on Ebay yesterday and there were quite a few up for auction.


----------



## BanishInstant

I think the Cubika would become frustrating very quickly unless your budget was very tight. It has a small boiler too slows subsequent production down.


----------



## karucifer

Woohoo! It arrived!

So, err, I guess I should have thought of this, but as entry level grinders go do the Hario or Porlex produce something suitable to use in the classic?


----------



## Glenn

Yes, both are more than adequate


----------

